# Máy trợ thính không dây giá bao nhiêu?



## thietbiyte24h (1/3/22)

Ngày nay, tình trạng ô nhiễm tiếng ồn ở các thành phố và thói quen sử dụng các thiết bị âm thanh quá lớn khiến cho các bệnh có liên quan đến tai và suy giảm thính giác ngày càng gia tăng. Vì lẽ đó, sản phẩm máy trợ thính thính cũng được tìm kiếm nhiều hơn. Vậy máy trợ thính không dây giá bao nhiêu và có những loại nào? Cùng tìm hiểu chi tiết trong bài viết:

*Máy trợ thính là gì?*

Máy trợ thính là những thiết bị điện tử hỗ trợ các bệnh liên quan đến suy giảm chức năng nghe. Máy hỗ trợ người dùng nghe âm thanh rõ ràng hơn, trong trẻo hơn và từ đó dễ dàng giao tiếp.

Sản phẩm tai nghe trợ thính không dây hiện đại không chỉ hỗ trợ khuếch đại âm thanh mà còn làm giảm tiếng ồn bên ngoài, âm thanh từ đó đến tai sẽ trong trẻo hơn. Mặc dù máy trợ thính không thể hoàn toàn chữa bệnh mất thính lực, nhưng những chiếc máy trợ thính này là đủ để hỗ trợ người bệnh có thể giao tiếp hiệu quả với người xung quanh. Ngoài ra, một số máy trợ thính hiện tác còn có thể sử dụng kết nối với các thiết bị điện tử và theo dõi sức khỏe.

*Các loại máy trợ thính*

Trên thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay có 2 loại máy trợ thính thông dụng là máy trợ thính cơ và máy trợ thính kỹ thuật số.

Máy trợ thính cơ là máy tự chuyển đổi sóng âm thanh thành tín hiệu điện và sau đó khuếch đại cho âm thanh to hơn. Đây là các loại máy cầm tay, sử dụng bên ngoài cơ thể và có bộ điều khiển riêng. Các sản phẩm này thường rẻ hơn và dễ dàng sử dụng. Tuy nhiên chất lượng âm thanh của máy này được đánh giá không cao bởi tỷ lệ tạp âm không được lọc triệt để.

*https://thietbiyte24h.com/san-pham/may-tro-thinh-co-day-chitu*

Máy trợ thính kỹ thuật số là loại máy mở được nhiều người sử dụng hơn hiện nay. Nguyên lý hoạt động của máy là chuyển đổi sóng âm thanh thành mã số tương tự mã máy tính, sau đó khuếch đại âm thanh. Mặc dù giá của sản phẩm này có phần cao hơn máy trợ thính cơ nhưng lại được người sử dụng ưu tiên lựa chọn hơn bởi sự nhỏ gọn, tiện lợi và chất lượng âm thanh tốt hơn.





Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu mua máy trợ thính cho người già , trước hết bạn nên đến gặp bác sĩ để thăm khám trước để nắm rõ tình trạng thính giác. Sau đó hãy quyết định có nên sử dụng máy trợ thính hay không. Còn nếu bạn đang tìm mua *máy trợ thính cho người già* thì bạn nên lựa chọn các máy trợ thính từ Nhật Bản. Đặc biệt dòng sản phẩm máy Omron của Nhật khá tốt và đang được người tiêu dùng rất ưa chuộng

*Máy trợ thính không dây giá bao nhiêu?*

Để trả lời câu hỏi “máy trợ thính không dây giá bao nhiêu” thì thực sự là khó có thể đưa ra câu trả lời chính xác. Việc bạn mua loại máy giá bao nhiêu còn tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu sử dụng của bạn hoặc người thân của bạn.

Nếu nhu cầu sử dụng của bạn chỉ là tại nhà và giao tiếp các tình huống đơn giản thì bạn chỉ cần chọn những chiếc máy từ vài trăm ngàn đến 3, 4 triệu. Còn nếu bạn thường xuyên sử dụng trong các trường hợp yêu cầu cao thì bạn nên chọn các sản phẩm chất lượng tốt để đảm bảo chất lượng giao tiếp. Giá của một chiếc máy trợ thính có thể lên đến 100 triệu.


Trên đây là một số thông tin để bạn trả lời câu hỏi “máy trợ thính không dây giá bao nhiêu”. Hy vọng qua bài viết, bạn đã có cái nhìn tổng quan về sản phẩm và giá của chúng. Cảm ơn bạn đã theo dõi bài viết!


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (2/3/22)

"THANH LỌC" MỌI LOẠI GAME VÀ WEB ĐEN TRÊN MÁY TÍNH CHO CON
Máy tính gia đình là nơi cực kỳ "cạm bẫy" với các trẻ nhỏ trong nhà bởi sự thu hút của các loại game online, web đen, web độc hại chứa virus,...vô hình chung khiến trẻ trở nên nghiện Internet, mê game, thay đổi tâm sinh lý, bạo lực mạng,....
Chính vì điều đó, PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN VAPU đã ra đời, do VTEC - đơn vị đi đầu trong các sản phẩm phần mềm giáo dục tại Việt Nam - sản xuất!
Phần mềm diệt web được ra đời với mục tiêu THANH LỌC toàn bộ những ấn phẩm xấu, đường link độc hại và hiểm nguy trên mạng đối với con em trong gia đình.
 CHẶN WEB THEO MONG MUỐN
Các bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể chặn các đường link web mà bố mẹ không an tâm khi giao máy tính cho con. Đặc biệt là các đường link về game online hoặc web đen,...đảm bảo con có không gian mạng an toàn tuyệt đối, không bị xao lãng và chìm đắm vào việc khác khi đang học trực tuyến. Hiện trong CSDL của VAPU đã có hơn 30.000 web đen và Game online bị chặn. Danh sách này được cập nhật hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của VAPU.
 CÀI ĐẶT KHUNG GIỜ VÀO MÁY
Phần mềm cho phép bố mẹ quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập Internet. Ngoài thời gian đó, máy tính sẽ tự động khóa tính năng vào mạng. Tính năng cho phép bố mẹ có thể điều chỉnh khung giờ hoặc chọn bật - tắt trong trường hợp có việc gấp
 THEO DÕI NHẬT KÝ SỬ DỤNG
Phần mềm có tính năng lưu trữ lại lịch sử truy cập website, bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể kiểm tra lại những hoạt động của con trên Internet khi bố mẹ không có mặt
 BÁO CÁO TỰ ĐỘNG
VAPU có tính nắng chụp màn hình và đều đặn gửi báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ về thông tin sử dụng máy tính của các con ở nhà. Bố mẹ dù đi đâu cũng hoàn toàn yên tâm nắm bắt sát sao tình hình học hành của con.
 TỰ ĐỘNG CHẶN GAME OFFLINE
Tính năng mới nhất được phát triển của VAPU, cho phép chặn mọi hoạt động cài đặt game vào máy, dù là chơi Offline, các con sẽ chỉ được phép cài đặt những gì trong tầm kiểm soát của bố mẹ
Một phần mềm thực sự cần thiết và không thể thiếu trong các gia đình có con nhỏ, đang trong tuổi tò mò về Internet và rất dễ sa ngã vào những điều độc hại!
Giá chỉ 500K/1 năm sử dụng phần mềm.
>>> VAPU cam kết:  Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !  Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !  Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
—
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ máy tính VAPU
 Hotline: Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

